# Antimalware. MsMpEng.exe how do I get rid of it



## TNHermit

I have this program and am running W7. Its a XP system program and its not suppose to be part of W7 s far as I can read. It is a total PIA and slows down everything. there is nowhere in the W7 control panel you can get rid of it. And it takes up as much as 250K of memory and 50%+ of CPU time


----------



## WhyNot

Complete the following while logged in as system administrator.
Uninstall all microsoft security and antimalware products. This would include but not necessarily be limited to Microsoft security essentials and windows defender. Reboot after each uninstall

Then Go to Start, Run, and enter services.msc. Then, find the Microsoft Antimalware Service. Change the startup to disabled. Reboot for this change to take affect and verify that the executable isn't running.

Then turn off system restore and reboot.
Then search for the executable and delete it.
Then turn on system restore and reboot.

If it comes back you still have some microsoft antimalware program on your computer, or the uninstalls did not take the resgistry hooks out of the registry or windows update downloaded it during an automatic update.

Issues with this executable are usually due to having too many antimalware/antispyware and antivirus programs all installed at the same time. OR those programs haven't completely uninstalled if no longer actually installed.


----------



## TNHermit

Great
Now i have to look up and find all that stuff. Anybody that says computers are inexpensive never bothered to count the hours spent screwing with them.

It beats me why these things can go along and not have one problem then suddenly go to earth. Just got and upgrade to Thunderbird mail program. Use to be rock solid now all it does is crash. My fault I guess.


----------

